# non-horsey people be like...



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

^^ I can ride a horse as well as you, I've had 2 whole lessons! 

Skip riding to hang out

Them: the horse took off!
Me: that's a trot

Why do you like horses their stupid 

Why is the horse galloping?
That's a canter

Let's hear yours!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

"Why do you put a blindfold on your horse?"
"That's a fly mask, dear heart. He can still see, trust me."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*Non-horse person:* How's your pony doing? (When asking about my foal).

*Me: *Umm, I hope he grows into a horse!

*Non-horse person: * I got bucked off!

*Me: * The saddle slid because you were unbalanced and you FELL off. At a walk I might add. :lol:


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Good one you guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

"Why do you like 1000lb+ animals that can kill you?" 
Me: Because it's exhilarating

Them: "Why do you hit it with that stick thing? (crop) You're so mean!" 
Me: I hit them with it because I don't want to end up dead, that's slightly less exhilarating.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

"I like his leg warmers!" AKA shipping boots


----------



## kingpocosstar (May 6, 2014)

"That horse is gonna buck me"..
You're on the ground..

"Stallions are faster than mustangs"
Well then a mustang stallion must be the fastest of all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahhaha! Great ones!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Friend: I galloped a black stallion on on the beach when I was on vacation! Here, let me show you!
She pulled out her phone and it was a bay (not brown, straight up blood bay), and obviously a mare.

Bless non-horsey friends and their unintentional hilarity.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

I love people acting like they know stuff like: "So an arabian horse needs a bigger pasture than a quarter horse?" or "Woooow thoroughbreds are the expensive ones aren't they?" or "What is a gelding?" or my favorite... one time in class we were talking about some culture's sword holders and people wouldn't stop saying "sheath" and I just kind of giggled uncontrollably.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Them: That horse is SO pretty(about the BIGGEST headed old draft horse with a cut tail)
You: ok sweety

Little Kids: Am I riding Reba?
You: Look down. If there a horse under you?
Little Kids: No....
You: Then no you are not riding Reba.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Them: *screams*
You: Shut up.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Them: "Oh my! What is wrong with it's back leg? Is the baby horse ok?"

Us: "First, that is a pony, not a baby. Also, his leg is just fine...he's relaxing!"


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

Soooo how was your race?

Your horse use to race?!?! Did he run in the Kentucky Derby???

Oh so you jump over sticks?

Didn't superman fall off a horse?


----------



## iloveagrey (Feb 20, 2014)

Why does his hips squeak? (talking about a gelding) I love answering this question....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Anything someone knows nothing about, they're going to ask what sound like idiotic questions. Instead of making fun of them, remember that you're going to be the ignorant boob about something at some point, and hopefully you won't get laughed at and made fun of because you don't know.

None of us fell out of the womb knowing about horses. We were all non - horse people with silly questions and incorrect perceptions at the beginning.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

How about this one: Someone I know has a farm and owns 2 horses of his own. He does a little boarding here and there- so when I asked him if I could board Sadie there he says "you can't mix mares with geldings, and I have geldings." 

Well, then. 

I don't want my horse there anyway.

And since he OWNS horses, I feel like I have the right to make fun. Its not like the neighbor down the road who rode a pony at the state fair one year.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> None of us fell out of the womb knowing about horses. We were all non - horse people with silly questions and incorrect perceptions at the beginning.


My mom often tells me a story about one of my first lessons. I was 7 years old. My instructor was leading me around on her school horse. She asked me if I knew how to make a horse move forward. I nodded enthusiastically and replied: "giddy up!". Of course, given my age at the time, I was probably considered adorably cute more so than stupid and ignorant.

I actually enjoy enlightening and gently correcting those who don't know much about horses -- as long as they are willing to listen to what I have to say rather than to assume that they must know more than I do.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

always bothered me when my neighbor kept calling my filly a colt

never figured out if i was wrong or if he was wrong, was a non-issue

now i wonder at what age she would be considered a mare


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Strawberry4Me said:


> How about this one: Someone I know has a farm and owns 2 horses of his own. He does a little boarding here and there- so when I asked him if I could board Sadie there he says "you can't mix mares with geldings, and I have geldings."
> 
> And since he OWNS horses, I feel like I have the right to make fun.


There are perfectly good reasons why someone with only geldings doesn't want to board mares. Instead of believing you have the right to make fun of him because you're not aware of those reasons, maybe do some research on the subject first.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I agree with SR, we shouldn't poke fun but I must admit, I do so enjoy explaining to non horsey folk what the 'gelding noise' is when they ask... and watching their faces as realization strikes! My very strict grandmother (who is mortified at the word fart, or anything resembling 'dirty talk') asked once, and never again has she asked me anything about horses. 

I'm a bad person.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Anything someone knows nothing about, they're going to ask what sound like idiotic questions. Instead of making fun of them, remember that you're going to be the ignorant boob about something at some point, and hopefully you won't get laughed at and made fun of because you don't know.
> 
> None of us fell out of the womb knowing about horses. We were all non - horse people with silly questions and incorrect perceptions at the beginning.


You are right, this thread isn't meant to make fun of people at all  I was like this once too and I am still learning everything. But when we are saying these things and laughing we are laughing at ourseves as well  I hope you are not offended by any of this, it isn't meant to be gossip or bullying. It just a little laugh, I'm sure people laugh at me because I'm so clueless to everything, but it doesn't mean their trying to hurt me.  I'm sorry if any of this comes across rude, it wasn't meant to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I HAVE AN IDEA! how about instead of saying what other people say, tell a story of when YOU were a 'non-horsey' person  just an idea


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> There are perfectly good reasons why someone with only geldings doesn't want to board mares. Instead of believing you have the right to make fun of him because you're not aware of those reasons, maybe do some research on the subject first.


 
Seriously? Because you can just generalize, and group every situation with every mare or gelding together? Because it is NEVER possible to EVER pasture the two together, under ANY circumstances, right? 

mmmkay.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

"It's just a horse."

Is one I hear a lot.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Strawberry4Me said:


> Seriously? Because you can just generalize, and group every situation with every mare or gelding together? Because it is NEVER possible to EVER pasture the two together, under ANY circumstances, right?
> 
> mmmkay.


I didn't say that in any way, shape, or form. 

What I DID say is that there are valid reasons why a gelding owner may not wish to put mares and geldings together. Just because you may not agree with his reasoning doesn't make him wrong, or give you the right to ridicule him.

I have geldings and wouldn't accept a mare if I decided to board. Some of the _valid_ reasons are as follows:

Number one, I have a very studdy gelding who thinks it's his job to 'do the deed' with every mare he sees. 

Number two, I don't have enough land to keep herds separated by gender. 

Number three, I really don't want to be responsible when my studdy gelding pesters your mare so much she gets a vaginal infection.

Should I go on, or do you get my point?


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

jmike said:


> now i wonder at what age she would be considered a mare


Generally speaking, when a filly comes into heat for the first time we tend to start calling them mares. That happens around age 4. Any female horse that has been in foal is generally referred to as a mare as well.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Sahara said:


> Generally speaking, when a filly comes into heat for the first time we tend to start calling them mares. That happens around age 4. Any female horse that has been in foal is generally referred to as a mare as well.


i thought they could come into heat much earlier than that

thanks for the clarification


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

They can. I said 'generally'.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I didn't say that in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> What I DID say is that there are valid reasons why a gelding owner may not wish to put mares and geldings together. Just because you may not agree with his reasoning doesn't make him wrong, or give you the right to ridicule him.
> 
> ...


Well, here's the thing- He's a FRIEND of mine, and I am very familiar with his geldings, which are NOT study, at all. I am also familiar with the fact that he had some girl friend at the time that was into horses, and convinced him to get a couple- even though he knew nothing about them. I am familiar with her crazy jealousy issues, and I think its safe to assume she planted this "you cant mix mares with geldings" seed in his head because she didn't want me and my horse around him. (Some threat the lesbian is to your boyfriend who is 3 times her age... :lol: )

Maybe you shouldn't have assumed that I knew nothing about the situation, or that I didn't do my research. 

Also, I moved 2 hours away under the stipulation that I COULD board my horse there, because HE TOLD me I could. So I am sure you can understand my frustration when I get here and don't have a place for her. 

I still continue to make fun of him for it. There is NO reason Sadie wouldn't get along just fine with his geldings. I know his horses, I know my horse.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

When I was little I always thought that we could fix up the backyard and porch and keep a pony there. (I live in a condo) lol

Oh then I though hackamores were just for HACKing... get it?

Still accidentally call breastplates "martingales", I get some crazy looks.

Used to think all small ponies were shetland.

Then there was the incredible length of time until I learned what the trainer meant by "track left/right on the rail" even though I could pick up a canter with whichever requested lead.

I think we have all tried to tie a horse with a bridle much to the horror of more experienced horse people.

Oh and I used to think that shoes just magically appeared on the horse's hooves.

Of course there is always the assumption that the tail bone goes ALL THE WAY down to the tip of the tail.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh wait best one to date is the first time I saw a gelding get "relaxed" in his sheath. I thought something was wrong with him and alerted the whole barn. Oh kids...


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't mind it if someone honestly doesn't know something about horses, says something stupid and then doesn't mind being kindly corrected.. We all have to learn things at some point in time.

The things that get on my nerves are the people who KNOW that they KNOW EVERYTHING about horses and utterly refuse to believe any different when they have never sat on/cared for/patted a horse in their life.. It just irks me terribly that they seem to think that they know more about my sport than I do... Well heck, I don't go in there proclaiming to know everything there is to know about their sport, because I don't know much at all about most other sports.

I don't remember off hand anything that I've done myself, probably because my brain has shut it all out from embarrassment :lol: but I do remember having a friend who wanted to ride my horse, that was fine by me, I knew she hadn't ridden before so I (stupidly) assumed that she would pay attention to me... The horse owner.. Nope, she knew better than I did about MY horse and ended up with her backside flat on the ground, blaming the "stupid horse". I had to stifle a laugh with that one, because if she hadn't been so rude and know-it-all, she wouldn't have fallen off in the first place! Though she did listen to me the next time she got on, and successfully (sort of) learned to trot... As well as one could learn on a horse who is hard to rise to anyway.

I was at a horse show on the weekend photographing for the day, and behind me, during the lead rein class, in the small stand I hear a lady explaining to the guy sitting next to her, which ones were horses, which ones were large ponies, and which ones were miniatures.. All of which she got wrong, I could understand the Shetland/Miniature confusion though because they are a bit hard to tell apart at this time of year. I got to talking with her, and mentioned myself which ones were miniatures, which were shetlands, which ones were SMALL ponies, there was one horse also, but no large ponies. Boy was I shot down fast! I did find it funny, I knew who the lady was and I know she's a beginner, so I was trying to do my good deed and educate her correctly (and politely) so that she wouldn't make a fool of herself in front of someone likely to be rude about it.. But no, I was wrong. I didn't even bother arguing, I just smiled and said something about photographing another ring before making a swift exit.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys, there has been some arguments on this thread, please take it somewhere else. I'm not trying to be rude but I don't want fighting on my thread. 

So to make this a better thread (as a mentioned before) let tell stories of when WE were that clueless. I mean, not one of us know everything about horses we are all still learning, I myself know a lot less then y'all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Jumper Princess said:


> one time in class we were talking about some culture's sword holders and people wouldn't stop saying "sheath" and I just kind of giggled uncontrollably.


That reminds me, when I was about 7, we had to look up some words in the dictionary. One of them was sheath. I was working with some guy, and I said something like "I know another meaning of sheath!" and he kept on asking me what it was and I just sat there laughing.

The "you just sit there, its not hard" one I have gotten quite a lot. I was talking to someone about eventing and they said "wait so... the horse doesn't know the... course?" Hey, they got the word "course" right! People who know just a little about horses always assume I am rich because I have horses. It's the other way around- since I have horses, I have no money.

Casey is 14 hands, and at least two dozen times people have said to me, "aw she is such a cute little baby horse! How old is she?"

As for me... I used to run around with my dog on a leash and yell giddyup at her and touch the leash to her like they do for driving horses. Thats how I thought you got a horse to go. Slap 'em on the neck with your reins and yell giddyup and you're off!


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Seriously. It's just for fun no one is trying to bash anyone. Also. I used to laugh at my friend who I teaching horse colors to and she could only remember pintos by calling them pinto beans.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Rosebit78 said:


> Seriously. It's just for fun no one is trying to bash anyone. Also. I used to laugh at my friend who I teaching horse colors to and she could only remember pintos by calling them pinto beans.


I know that, but some people are getting offended.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

So my son who is just getting into riding can never remember the gaits, calls them gears. He apparently only likes first and second gear but third and fourth are way to fast... I have also been asked ALOT on why I blindfold my horses in the summer and have had a few people drive up the driveway to sadly inform me that one of my horses has died when they are probably having the best nap of their lives.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

When my daughter was 3-4ish she was very, very sad to learn that horses stepped on frogs.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Sahara said:


> When my daughter was 3-4ish she was very, very sad to learn that horses stepped on frogs.


I can't stop giggling... Oh my.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Jumper Princess said:


> Oh wait best one to date is the first time I saw a gelding get "relaxed" in his sheath. I thought something was wrong with him and alerted the whole barn. Oh kids...


...?

not sure what that means


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

When I was eighteen, my brother, who is an ER doctor (20 years older than I am) and very smart, wanted to ride my horse once. He figured that since I did it, it couldn't be that hard. So he came out, and I explained that it probably wasn't a great idea, since we were in the middle of barrel racing every weekend, the horse was hopped up on supplements, high-protein feeds, and conditioning, but he wanted to anyway. I had been riding bareback, and I told him I had to go get a saddle for him. He refused, saying if I could ride bareback, so could he. Our mother had brought him out and was there, and she pushed for me to let him. So I boosted him up and explained several really important things: 1) don't grab his mane, 2) don't shorten the reins, 3) don't pick UP the reins, 3) don't lean forward, 4) don't kick, 5) don't yell, "Yah," or anything stupid like that. I told him that to go forward, all he had to do was think forward and maybe clench his thigh muscles. 

Well, my smart brother, on my seasoned, winning barrel horse, did EVERYTHING I said don't do. All at once. The horse went straight up, leapt forward from a standstill to a dead gallop...and my brother slid up his butt like a sack of potatoes. The horse got about five strides on, stopped, looked back over his shoulder, and dropped his head to begin eating. 

My brother called HIM crazy. 

Mind you, as long as you kept a loose rein, the horse was a western pleasure horse. Had a lovely all-day jog, walk/trot/canter with his head down, and was a gentle bear of a horse. 

My brother never asked to ride again.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

jmike said:


> ...?
> 
> not sure what that means


He dropped his penis out of his sheath.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

myhorseisthebest said:


> Hi guys, there has been some arguments on this thread, please take it somewhere else. I'm not trying to be rude but I don't want fighting on my thread.
> 
> So to make this a better thread (as a mentioned before) let tell stories of when WE were that clueless. I mean, not one of us know everything about horses we are all still learning, I myself know a lot less then y'all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i still don't know the different names for the gaits and which names belong to english and which ones belong to western

walk/trot seem to be the same

then there is canter, lope, gallop ---- best i can tell is that canter and lope are the same ... not real sure about gallop

it's even worse when talking to my neighbor about his standardbred -- because she also paces, and does something called singlefoot ... not real sure if she racks or not ... not even sure what racking is except that it is a faster gait


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

jmike said:


> i still don't know the different names for the gaits and which names belong to english and which ones belong to western
> 
> walk/trot seem to be the same
> 
> ...


Western is walk, jog(sometimes trot) lope and gallop/run. English is walk, trot, canter and gallop
A lope is typically more relaxed, head straight and just relaxed, lope is typically less relaxed the horse is normally collected and round. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a black Arab mare with horrible conformation but everyone always says she's such a beautiful stallion. It always makes me giggle a little. I remember thinking every black horse was a beautiful stallion too. Childhood fantasy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah, western horses can walk, jog (think the same kind of motion as a trot, but really slow, easy, comfy...just a bit faster than a walk. At a slightly faster clip, you can sit a jog-trot all day and eat up the miles), trot (a working pace that you use if you really want to go somewhere--you can post in a western saddle if your horse is not comfy at the trot), lope is a flat canter, hand gallop (what most people do--very collected, controlled gallop), and gallop, which is when you toss caution to the wind and go! In English riding, you have walk, working walk, extended walk, trot, working trot, extended trot, canter (which in English riding is more collected and rounded), and the two types of gallops. At least, that's the way *I* have always broken it down.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> *Non-horse person: *I got bucked off!
> *Me: *The saddle slid because you were unbalanced and you FELL off. At a walk I might add. :lol:


 A number of years ago I rode my mare to a friend's house. We were in her backyard and my horse was just standing there. Just standing! Next thing I knew I was flat on the ground. (Not a newbie...notice I did not say "green"...and this was my endurance horse).
My friend (who also had horses) laughed, once she realized I wasn't dead, and asked me how that happened. To this day I have not a clue, and the performance has not been repeated.

Sometimes "horse people" can do and say some amazing things. But non-horse people can be the source of chuckles for the rest of us. Gives us the opportunity to smartin' 'em up a bit. :wink:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

When I went to have my first lesson at 5 years old or so, my older (non-horsey) sister told me to ask how to turn the pony into a unicorn. I was very VERY gulible as a child (she convinced me to lick her feet on multiple occassions cause they taste like blueberries).
So I get to the barn and the instructor is grooming the pony and showing me what to do. I pick up the hoof pick and with all seriousness ask her if this is the horn activator. She did really well not to make me feel embarassed about it and I continued to ride with her until I went to college.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I used to think Appaloosas were wearing underwear!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Faye83 said:


> ...have had a few people drive up the driveway to sadly inform me that one of my horses has died when they are probably having the best nap of their lives.


My neighbor (and now riding buddy) had a horse who I swear would do this deliberate 'dead horse' trick. On a hot day he'd sort of sprawl out and manage to look sort of bloated (not really like the others did when they were just lying down), and I'd quietly panic until I'd see that one eye was open just a bit, and he was watching me.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I do remember going through this phase where vaulting onto my horse was awesome, mainly because nobody else around me could do it even though their horses were smaller than mine. So of course, vaulting onto my horse meant bareback.. No worries... But for some stupid reason I associated bareback with no helmet. I once got a little too comfortable with being able to vault, and tried it without my helmet to impress the boy that was milking cows for my dad at the time. I did a practice run just before he showed up, I vaulted up and halfway onto my horse, and kicked her square in the flank as she took off on me.. Four bucks later and I was flat on my butt on the ground. I thought better of trying again in front of dads worker. I actually have the mounting and taking off part on video somewhere, but the bucks and fall were missed because my video-grapher was a fence post haha.

I have always worn a helmet since then..... On every other horse anyway. I quite often used to get on and blat around the paddock on Bubbles with a cover on and nothing else. Stupidity, naive-ness, invincibility or just plain no worries? I'm not sure.. But I sure don't do that anymore!


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh boy that is funny! if you find the video you should post it


----------



## DressageCowgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

"You ride horses? Cool. I rode horses as a kid."
_Translation: "You walk a horse quietly along some flat trails with its nose pressed to the butt of another horse? Cool. I did that too when I was twelve years old on vacation in Mexico."_


"You ride the Europe way, right?"


Also, my high school's mascot was the Colts. So the girls were the Lady Colts. Cross dressing baby horses, anyone? Drove me NUTS.


----------



## BarrelRacerHeart (Oct 13, 2013)

Before I really got into horses (reading, riding, etc) I was reading a book, and a character said "There's only, like four Palomino Thoroughbred mares in the world!" I made that out to be "There's only four palomino horses in the world!" XD My sister had a poster of a few palominos grazing, and I was wondering how they got all of the palominos together in one place to take the picture. Later I realized that Thoroughbred is a breed, and that not all horses are 'purebred.'


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

Them: 'can I ride him'
Me: 'he's not really a novice ride'
Them: 'I'm not a novice, I rode the trail horse in Spain when I went on holiday...'


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

EliRose said:


> Friend: I galloped a black stallion on on the beach when I was on vacation! Here, let me show you!
> She pulled out her phone and it was a bay (not brown, straight up blood bay), and obviously a mare.
> 
> Bless non-horsey friends and their unintentional hilarity.


Ha aha yes! It's when they don't know they're wrong when it's really at its funniest. Bless them, they try real hard :lol:


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Hehe ok I have a good one. So my (non-horsey, but learning) cousin came over a couple days after we got Annie because she wanted to meet her. Now, I will admit that Annie does have a funny sounding nicker, but I absolutely lost it when this happened:
Annie: *nickers and runs towards the fence to greet us*
Cousin: *screams and darts out the fence*
Me:...? You ok...?
Cousin: Your horse charged at me and growled!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

*me, riding bareback*
Mother Dearest - Did somebody take away your saddle?! You should tell them to give it back!

*horse obediently lifts a hind hoof on cue for me to pick it*
Mother Dearest - Oh no, he's kicking at you! 

Bless her.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Tying an arab pony mare to a gate and having her pull back, tearing round the paddock with a gate attached when I was 9... Learning experience

Tying a horse to a gate when I was 13, having her pull back and snap the gate in half, stopping a few strides back.... Stupidity

Tying my gelding to the fence beside the gate about 3 years ago, having him pull back, shred his halter AND somehow detach the gate from it's hinges... Priceless.

Apparently I'm one of them slow learners. Gates aren't good to tie to, nor are they good to tie next to. Lesson FINALLY learnt.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

When we were first dating, my fiancé asked me if one of our lesson horses used to have horns. He was old and his temples were really indented. She thought it was where his horns used to be... 

My answer: Ummm, have you EVER seen a horse with horns?


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

How cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

That reminds me of a colleague, who is an otherwise well educated and bright young lady, but a 100% city gal - clueless about anything even remotely related to country life. She was genuinely surprised when I revealed that horses, in fact, are not just another breed of cows, simply without horns and with a different tail.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Strawberry4Me said:


> My answer: Ummm, have you EVER seen a horse with horns?


Well, to be fair, I grew up surrounded by a bunch of dairy farms, and so knew (from talk) that cows were 'de-horned' as calves. It wasn't until I grew up and moved west that I actually saw a cow that had horns. So it's not such a stretch to suppose that horses might be the same way, is it?


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know... I have seen lots of goats with horns, I guess its not unreasonable to think maybe cats have them too... :lol: 

I know what you mean, I am just teasing.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

My grandmother asked me today why the horses racing in the Kentucky Derby wore masks. She is 85 and I love her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agongos (Oct 5, 2013)

we have this 18 hand dark bay mare with huge ears and a bad attitude named springer. when i was 10 and first started coming out to the local barn they would graze the horses (1 or 2 at a time) out side the paddocks. so me, having never ridden/ brushed or really interacted with any thing larger than a mini, pull into the drive way and walked around to the back of the property. as i approached the out house out walks a big brown female "moose" (springer) she pinned her ears and i bolt. for about a year i fully believed the owners had a pet moose. made some pretty interesting barn stories after my lessons.


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

iloveagrey said:


> Why does his hips squeak? (talking about a gelding) I love answering this question....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not gonna lie! I had to Google that one. I've always wanted to know! LOL!! I knew it had something to do with the sheath/penis area, but didn't know exactly what. LOL! 

See... this thread is a very valuable teaching tool!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Strawberry4Me said:


> I don't know... I have seen lots of goats with horns, I guess its not unreasonable to think maybe cats have them too... :lol:


Sure, like some dogs don't have tails, or have funny-looking pricked ears. Do you really think they're born that way?


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

AgileOllie said:


> I'm not gonna lie! I had to Google that one. I've always wanted to know! LOL!! I knew it had something to do with the sheath/penis area, but didn't know exactly what. LOL!
> 
> See... this thread is a very valuable teaching tool!


Ok I have no idea what it means either lol! I guessed the same thing, but I still know exactl why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

myhorseisthebest said:


> Ok I have no idea what it means either lol! I guessed the same thing, but I still know exactl why.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Apparently air gets caught in the sheath, which causes the "squeaking." :lol:


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Oooh makes sence 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I remember a year ago my whole family was playing volleyball at my grandma's house and the board horse there was rolling on the dirt and my 25 y-o cousin freaked out thinking it was dying. Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

EquineObsessed said:


> I agree with SR, we shouldn't poke fun but I must admit, I do so enjoy explaining to non horsey folk what the 'gelding noise' is when they ask... and watching their faces as realization strikes! My very strict grandmother (who is mortified at the word fart, or anything resembling 'dirty talk') asked once, and never again has she asked me anything about horses.
> 
> I'm a bad person.


I got the fun of explaining it to my daughters annoying non-horsey boyfriend at a show once... now THAT was worth doing!


----------



## equaeternal (May 8, 2014)

When I worked as a trail guide people would say this all the time 
"The horse is gonna kick me"
To which I would say "That's physically impossible because your are sitting on top of him. He is just kicking flies away"


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm still trying to become a horse person, so this one is from last week. I switched lesson horses to a little appy pony, because he's bouncy so I can get more used to what my Lipizzaner feels like without risking an impromptu gallop. So this is after my lesson as I'm untacking him: 

Me: He is so pretty, what kind of pony is he?
Teacher: *cross eyed look* He's an appaloosa pony.
Me: Well yea I know he's an appaloosa but what breed is he?
Teacher: *cross eyed look with a little grin* An appaloosa is a breed, right, and strawberry roan is his color
Me: Oh... I always thought appaloosa was just a type of coloration...


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

^That's not quite wrong there are a few other breeds that have LP (AKA appy coloring) ;-)


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Something I've come across several times when talking to completely non-horsey folks, who've just experienced some pony rides (or not even that), seen horses in fields when passing by in a car, and such: a strong belief in the "fact" that horses never, ever lie down; as if it is physically impossible to them. I guess the stereotype that horses sleep while standing is to blame. The looks on their faces when a horse drops down to roll!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in a neighborhood and people constantly stop to tell me my horse is sick or dying cause she's laying down. It doesn't help that once she's napping she's not fond of getting up so people worry when I have to walk over and shake her a bit lol and she's so irritated after. She really enjoys her naps 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Saranda said:


> Something I've come across several times when talking to completely non-horsey folks, who've just experienced some pony rides (or not even that), seen horses in fields when passing by in a car, and such: a strong belief in the "fact" that horses never, ever lie down; as if it is physically impossible to them. I guess the stereotype that horses sleep while standing is to blame. The looks on their faces when a horse drops down to roll!


Your right, most people think it's like impossible for a horse to lye down or roll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

